# Naked rat questions



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

Does any one breed naked rats?
Just wanted to compare info i bought two the other day and they seem to have very dry skin i have bathed them today day but is there any thing i should be doing to there skin etc?

thanks


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I used to breed them.I bathed them weekly to keep their skin clean and it's essential to take the tip off of their nails otherwise they get scratched and look terrible.You have to cut the nails of all the rats that share a cage with them to.They didn't have dry skin but eye problems were common especially as they got elderly and they became geriatric sooner than normal rats.


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank you sarah that is very helpful. One of mine does keep getting scratches so i cut his nail and it helps. It does make sence and i will be cutting all their nails. Also mine seem to have orange staining on their skin i took one to the vets that had it and was also badly scratched up and he was given a steroid injection and so baytril and it improved it but he now has orange skin again and so does one of my others and when bathed it doesnt get rid of it any idea what it is?
Would you say naked rats have a shorter life span then or is it the same as normal rats?
Thanks again


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I wonder if the orange is just urine stains.I have white ferrets and once they are adult they are orange/yellow in colour.I bathed my hairless frequently so they stayed quite pink.I did find they had a shorter life span and were rather grotesque when elderly.I suppose it's because elderly animals lose muscle and fat and with no fur to hide the deterioration it's all there for you to see.


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

yes thats what i was thinking but was unsure as when bathed it doesnt make any difference. Thats ashame they have shorter lives, yes it makes sence you can see every thing when they are hairless. Mine are only about 3-4 months at the mo so are still young but obviously have the uglyness to look forward to lol.
Thank you for all your help.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

you can mosturise their skin with a safe baby mosturiser if really needed 

The orange staining is more than likely buck greese, are they both bucks?

although its more common on bucks female nakeds can look abit orange aswell.


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

I have 3 males. 
I thought i was possibly that as it feels greasy and i know they often produce stuff like guinea pigs produce from their sent gland. Also i have had normal rats with this before.
Is there any way to get them less orange or is it something that wont go?
As bathing them with a gentle animal shampoo doesnt seem to make any difference.
Thank you i think it is likely to be buck greese.


----------

